# Free trip



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

So anyone think certain groups zap you to get free trips . I get nervous with anyone below 4.7
And some names I hesitate on 
There is always another rider . I have only sent message to a rider one time and then canceled, seriously his name was felonious .


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

What was the point of sending a message?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My dash cam has reversed all attempts from PAX getting free rides. 3 so far that I know of.


----------

